# Thomas A Yorke Design Studio Sketchbooks, any good?



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

I stumbled across the Thomas A Yorke Design Studio site. Looks very nice; just a bit different/whimsical but realistic as well. It just has 'something'.

I'm interested in their GN15 sketchbook and their range of Industrial Railways sketchbooks; http://www.thomasayorke.com/sketchbooks.html
Prices vary from 15 to 25 dollar, books are about 30 pages.

The books look good but does anybody know those books them self or knows a review about it? 
Are they any good/worth their value? Are the drawings usable for scratch building or "just" nice looking sketches? I have to let them come over to Europe, so I like to do some homework first...

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Mr Ron (Sep 23, 2009)

They would not be of much value to me. I draw all my projects first using autocad. All I need is a good side view and a few overall dimensions. It can be a photograph as long as it is taken 90° to the surface. A scale can be constructed using any given dimension. I viewed the sample pages from the books and think they can be of use to someone who can't or doesn't want to make new drawings. They do state they are drawn to scale.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a Freight Car Lettering Plan Book by Champion Decal Company that I got off of ebay for basic plans. Just blow them up. I stumbled across it on ebay. It is from 1965. It has over 600 authentic freight car plans. Broken down into categories of, box cars, freight and express reefers. covered hoppers, open top hoppers, gondolas, flat cars, piggybacks, auto racks, tank cars stock cars and cabooses. Lettering is on the sides also. Pretty handy little book. They are just side views.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas guys! I think I just wait a wile with ordering them..


----------

